# Fulton F2 vs Dutton Lainson 6850 Jack



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

This might not help but here's how I made my choice the last time a new tongue jack was needed for my old Maverick.... Instead of brand differences I focused on lift capacity. Most trailers come with the absolute minimum size jack they can get by with. If you look at any marine catalog that has trailer parts (or go to Eastern since they're only about trailers...) you'll see that they're rated by lift capacity. Your current tongue jack is probably rated somewhere near 100 lbs (and with a bit of looking you shouldn't have any trouble finding the same jack and see exactly what it was rated for..). I'd want a minimum of 300lbs capacity. With the heavier jack you end up with something that will last the life of the trailer (and you won't need to worry about single wheel or double wheel..). Hope this helps.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

lemaymiami said:


> This might not help but here's how I made my choice the last time a new tongue jack was needed for my old Maverick.... Instead of brand differences I focused on lift capacity. Most trailers come with the absolute minimum size jack they can get by with. If you look at any marine catalog that has trailer parts (or go to Eastern since they're only about trailers...) you'll see that they're rated by lift capacity. Your current tongue jack is probably rated somewhere near 100 lbs (and with a bit of looking you shouldn't have any trouble finding the same jack and see exactly what it was rated for..). I'd want a minimum of 300lbs capacity. With the heavier jack you end up with something that will last the life of the trailer (and you won't need to worry about single wheel or double wheel..). Hope this helps.


right on ! I appreciate it buck. I should have been more specific. I apologize. It wasn't so much about the name brand but about the the style of the single wheel and double wheel. those are just two I know of...... also the fact that I read the Fulton wheel is "hollow" my brother has the single f2 on his Caimen trailer but he just got it. I was more or less hoping to hear about some of the members long time experiences with either of the two. 
my current Jack is 1500 lb. I surely will be going over board with the new Jack purchase. that and a bigger winch always comes in handy and as you said will last a hell of a long time. again thanks for the reply Cap ! I will also be looking at the Eastern trailer company you spoke about. God Bless


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I put the f2 single wide wheel jack on my ramlin and I really liked it. I was only wheeling it around on the driveway and garage but it made things a lot easier. No quality issues with the one I had.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I bought the double wheeled one about 18 months ago and it is doing fine. I bought it on sale at HF.

And quite honestly I am not going to lose any sleep over a $35 item breaking.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I seriously doubt you've got a 1500lb tongue jack on your trailer (since that's the size for an eight wheel trailer -something in the 15,000lb range...). The size rating I'm talking about is tongue weight -not the weight of the trailer....


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

el9surf said:


> I put the f2 single wide wheel jack on my ramlin and I really liked it. I was only wheeling it around on the driveway and garage but it made things a lot easier. No quality issues with the one I had.


cool thank you for the reply buck !


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

lemaymiami said:


> I seriously doubt you've got a 1500lb tongue jack on your trailer (since that's the size for an eight wheel trailer -something in the 15,000lb range...). The size rating I'm talking about is tongue weight -not the weight of the trailer....


yes I'm sorry the tounge weight is like 10 or 12 % of the trailer rating I believe that's how it goes.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> I bought the double wheeled one about 18 months ago and it is doing fine. I bought it on sale at HF.
> 
> And quite honestly I am not going to lose any sleep over a $35 item breaking.


thanks for the input. the f2 Jack is more in the 140-150$ range. so before spending those kind of clams, it's nice to hear some reviews. makes for a little more comfort while purchasing. hahahahaha


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Check Amazon. If you have Prime, shipping is free. And look at the "used" options. I bought a "used" Fulton for almost 1/2 full price. When it was delivered, the original packaging was inside the Amazon box and it was damaged, but the Fulton was brand new!


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

DBStoots said:


> Check Amazon. If you have Prime, shipping is free. And look at the "used" options. I bought a "used" Fulton for almost 1/2 full price. When it was delivered, the original packaging was inside the Amazon box and it was damaged, but the Fulton was brand new!


ahhh ok sweet ! thanks cap ! God Bless


----------

